# Livejournal Users - 2009 Edition



## TIFF4NY (Aug 24, 2009)

I found this archived post and was wondering if there are any new members that would like to share their usernames.

Mine is niftybitch. It's friends only but I'm open to new people.

I'm also a member of some of the pregnancy communities. Maybe we'll recognize each other. =)


----------



## Famatigia (Jun 14, 2005)

Famatigia


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

tokori (mine is also friends only but I am opening to adding people, just comment on LJ and let me know you're there







)


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Alohamelly is my user name. My journal is friend's only and I am also open to adding new people, preferably people who are active on LJ.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

Woot, woot! I'm on LJ! I have been for years. Under a different name though- message me if your interested


----------

